
Best Countries for Raising Kids - SQL2219
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/best-raising-children
======
atlasunshrugged
I know it's probably tough but I wish these got a little more granular. Sure,
on the whole raising a child in Scandinavia is probably easier than most other
places, but for the U.S. ranking for instance (commenting on the States
because I'm from there) I could see there being massive discrepancies in
quality of life from growing up say in a wealthy suburb or city compared to
growing up somewhere in a small town in the deep south.

